# discus tank is cloudy, but water is perfect. ideas?



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

the water in my discus tank is perfect an has been stable for some time, but the water is cloudy. even after water change... i have no idea why. it has always been kinda tinted, but never cloudy..


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

What kind of substrate do you have? Any drift wood? When I added my newest piece of driftwood to my tank, it made my water really cloudy. That was after 2 weeks of soaking and regular water changes in the bucket it was in. Eventualy it went away, it took a week or 2 though.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Also, you may want to add some filter floss like material to your filter.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it cloudy as a bacteria bloom or is it cloudy from particles suspended in the water column?
Mine gets cloudy when I have my water polishing filter shut off.


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

it looks like particles or something... i dont hink it is bacteria, cuz wouldent the nitrate an amonia go up?


----------



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

my substrait is very fine tiny little bebbles, they look like river rock. i have several pieces of wood that have been soaked an changed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Particles should settle.


----------



## jim059 (Mar 19, 2011)

I also have the same problem with my discus tank. All testing for PH, ammonia, nitrate and nitrite levels are normal. I added driftwood that i boiled and soaked for only 2 days. I change the tank water every 3 days, but the cloudiness still persists. Does anyone know if this will eventually disappear? Should I remove the driftwood?


----------

